

Amazon's Universal Wish List button: add anything on the web to your wish list - jfi
http://www.amazon.com/gp/wishlist/get-button/

======
WillyF
I got really excited about this when I found out about it, but have barely
used it since. Maybe it's because the only person who buys me stuff from my
Wish List is my Mom.

------
mechanician
On a barely related note, I just noticed Amazon is now advertising the
'optimized for Amazon' feature of IE8. An interesting partnership.

------
TrevorBramble
I wish there was some magic to this, but it's just a static entry in the wish
list that doesn't reflect any changes that may occur to the offering after
adding it.

I didn't think much of that until I noticed myself automatically skipping past
those entries visually while examining the contents of my wish list. I don't
trust that information, so it's ignored.

------
meattle
It has been around for a while. Been using Amazon Wishlist through
Shareaholic.

------
jfi
Likely inspired by Facebook's universal Like button. Now AMZN can know what
you like (and would pay for!) across the whole web ... very smart move.

~~~
wwortiz
If I'm not mistaken this has been around a lot longer than facebooks like
button.

~~~
yarek
Correct. At least three years as a concept.

